# copper pipe and natural gas



## cda (Mar 4, 2013)

Not a plumber or plumbing inspector.

we had a house fire where it looks like they teed the line to feed a fire place.

the used a connection and ran from the steel pipe to a furnace.

they teed in  that run for the supply to the fireplace.

they used compression fittings, and unforuantly all this stuff was near a 30 year old heater burner!!!!

so were they suppose to use copper feed in the first place???? and have not seen cooper used in along time, and one ohter person brought up that natural gas and copper does not mix.

any insight apprecaited.


----------



## Gregg Harris (Mar 4, 2013)

cda said:
			
		

> Not a plumber or plumbing inspector. we had a house fire where it looks like they teed the line to feed a fire place.
> 
> the used a connection and ran from the steel pipe to a furnace.
> 
> ...


Rarely is commercially processed gas would you ever have a compatibility issue with natural or propane gas.

Natural gas with a hydrogen sulfide concentration of 0.3 grams per 100 cubic feet should not be used with copper or brass.

if compression fitting where used, that would be your problem unless they where Swedglock.


----------



## fireguy (Mar 4, 2013)

I have used compression fittings on natural gas and propane stoves and had no problem.  Some of the stoves I worked on were old enough that the thermostat tubing was filled with mercury.

My understanding about "sour" gas and "sweet" gas is all gas is now "sweet" gas and is not corrosive.


----------



## Gregg Harris (Mar 4, 2013)

fireguy said:
			
		

> I have used compression fittings on natural gas and propane stoves and had no problem.  Some of the stoves I worked on were old enough that the thermostat tubing was filled with mercury.  My understanding about "sour" gas and "sweet" gas is all gas is now "sweet" gas and is not corrosive.


Compression fittings have never been approved for gas piping.


----------



## mark handler (Mar 5, 2013)

CDA

Since you were in CA, I dont know if you stiil are

2010 CALIFORNIA PLUMBING CODE

1209.5.2.3 Copper and brass pipe shall not be used if the gas contains more than an average of 0.3 grains of hydrogen sulfide per one-hundred (100) scf of gas (0.7 mg/100 L). [NFPA 54:5.6.2.3]

Threaded copper, brass, or aluminum alloy pipe shall not be used with gases corrosive to such material. [NFPA 54:5.6.2.4]


----------



## fireguy (Apr 2, 2013)

The pilot tubes have compression fittings.  The fittings at the safety valve have compression fittings.  The compression fitting parts box in my van  has compression fittings from 3/16 tp 1/2 inch. The tubing on commercial stoves is a combination of copper and aluminum.   But I have not run copper tubing to the automatic gas shut off valve or the appliance for at least 10 years.  And when I did, I flared the tubing.  Now I use black steel, less expensive and I have a good assortment of fittings and pipe.


----------



## Gregg Harris (Apr 2, 2013)

fireguy said:
			
		

> The pilot tubes have compression fittings.  The fittings at the safety valve have compression fittings.  The compression fitting parts box in my van  has compression fittings from 3/16 tp 1/2 inch. The tubing on commercial stoves is a combination of copper and aluminum.   But I have not run copper tubing to the automatic gas shut off valve or the appliance for at least 10 years.  And when I did, I flared the tubing.  Now I use black steel, less expensive and I have a good assortment of fittings and pipe.


Directly off of the gas valve is an inverted flair serving the pilot tube. Some pilot tubes do have a compression fitting down stream of the gas valve, but do not need to be pressure rated due to the fact that there is no static pressure on the pilot tube. Swagelok makes a special duel ferrule compression coupling that is AGA approved for use on combustible gas.


----------

